# 28-Day Cruise of the Pacific



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And, while I was gone, I started a new series. Sample shots from _28-Day Pacific Cruise_:





































Samples from _Port 1 Hilo - Lili'uokalani Park and Gardens_:










from _Port 1 Hilo - Rainbow Falls and Volcanoes National Park_:










and from _Port 1 Hilo - A closer look at Kilauea Caldera_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the one with the surfboards as an abstract.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That composition really called out to me when I saw it.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _Port 1 Hilo - Thurston Lava Tube_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from _Port 1 Hilo - Lua Manu Crater_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Port 1 Hilo - Kilauea Iki Crater_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Part 1 Hilo - Akatsuka Orchid Garden_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Orchids and lava areas are amazing. Come to think of it, Hawaii is amazing!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _Port 1 Hilo - Macadamia Nuts and a Black Sand Beach_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from this morning's _Port 2 Honolulu - USS Arizona Memorial_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Port 2 Honolulu - National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Serious stuff.  Is the last shot on the Feb 6th post an oil slick at the Memorial?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Serious stuff. Is the last shot on the Feb 6th post an oil slick at the Memorial?


It is indeed. We saw several splotches of oil from the USS Arizona rise to the surface.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Solemn Photo Friday - Memorial Sites of Oahu_:


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Wonderful photography!  But I had to laugh when I saw the leopard orchid.  It looks like there is a tiny man on a flying dragon sitting right in the center!  Fabulous!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, PrarieSky.  Glad you enjoy the photos.  I see now what you mean by the tiny man flying atop a dragon.  When I saw it, it looked to me like some alien life form.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I love orchids!

I'm sure Doug heard about it while there (and may have known going in), but for the benefit of any who don't know and are interested, the big floating battleship with number 63 is the USS Missouri. It was not completed till after Pearl Harbor, but the document sealing the surrender of Japan and ending World War II was signed on board her.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, I kind of touched on the history of BB-63 in the article.  She's an Iowa-Class ship.  The Iowa in in San Pedro (L.A. Harbor), New Jersey is in Camden, and Wisconsin is in Norfolk.  Construction was never completed on Illinois and Kentucky, and both of those were eventually scrapped.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Port 3 Lahaina - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's _Port 3 Lahaina - Part 2_:


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures, thanks for sharing. Especially USS Missouri, very impressive shot. It's my secret dream to tour a large battleship!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

anguabell said:


> Gorgeous pictures, thanks for sharing. Especially USS Missouri, very impressive shot. It's my secret dream to tour a large battleship!


So glad you enjoyed the photos. Thanks.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the shots posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Lahaina Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of samples from the photos in today's _Port 4 Nawiliwili - Reaching Kaua'i_:



















Okay, I lied. More than a couple. Here's one more:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's _Port 4 Nawiliwili - Kaua'i Marriott and Duke's delectable Hulu Pie_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've fallen behind here!

The first photo in the February 17th post is a classic! And I love the street sign. That sort of thing is one of my favorite photos to seek out when traveling.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've fallen behind here!
> 
> The first photo in the February 17th post is a classic! And I love the street sign. That sort of thing is one of my favorite photos to seek out when traveling.


Thanks. Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A shot or two from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Nawiliwili Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from the photos posted in today's *Port 5 Apia - Our first visit to Samoa*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few samples from the photos posted in today's *Port 5 Apia - The Samoa Cultural Village and Robert Louis Stevenson*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the photos posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Apia Favorites*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Port 6 Pago Pago - Docking at Fagatogo_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from _Port 6 Pago Pago - The Samoa Flying Fox_ (giant bats . . . giant fruit bats, that is):


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, lots of color there!

There's a building that might be a Greek Orthodox or similar church in a few of the shots, is that something famous or interesting?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Don't know how famous it is, but it's the EFKS Church (Ekalesia Faapotopotoga Kerisiano Samoa ), also known as the Congregational Christian Church in Samoa.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sampling from today's _Fun Photo Friday - American Samoa Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some of the photos I posted in today's _Port 7 Bora Bora - Maohi Nui Tour_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some images from today's *Port 7 Bora Bora - Outrigger Travel* (that's me and Ursula sitting at the picnic table in the water):


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Bora Bora favorites Part 1*:










Our outrigger tour guide:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's _Port 7 Bora Bora - Lunch after Snorkling_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from _Port 7 Bora Bora - An excursion to Bloody Mary's_, a visit to a world-famous bar and restaurant:










Past visitors:










And drinks:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't mention before, but the bat pictures are very cool! Never seen them out in daylight like that!

Looks like the Polynesian equivalent of a luau there....cooking stuff!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Those flying foxes are dormant during the day, but they roost in plain sight high up in the trees.  As for the Polynesian cookout, yes, it's basically a luau when you consider that both Hawai'i and Bora Bora were settled by the same peoples, the Polynesians.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Bora Bora favorites Part 2_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the photos in today's _Port 8 Mo'orea - Climbing High_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some sample shots from today's _Port 8 Mo'orea - An emerald wonder_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

More photos from a 28-day Pacific cruise with samples from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Mo'orea Favorites Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos in today's _Port 8 Mo'orea - Tropical garden and vanilla bean plantation_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

More on Mo'orea. Sample shots from today's _Port 8 Mo'orea - Looping around the island_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Mo'orea Favorites Part 2_:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mist and peaks are always a good combination! Thanks for posting, an enjoyable look at a part of the world I've never reached.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks again, Hooded Claw.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's_Port 9 Papeete - Along the shore at Paofai Gardens_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few sample photos from today's _Port 9 Papeete - Around town and the Marche de Papeete_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few sample photos from today's _Fun Photo Friday - Papeete Favorites Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Port 9 Papeete - Sailing out of Nanuu Bay_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from today's _Port Nine Papeete - Out Nanuu Bay and into the Pacific_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of some really fun shots I posted in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Papeete Favorites Part 2_:


----------

